# Employment visa fees detail



## gaurangt9 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,
Pls can anybody tell me that when is the fees of the employment visa to be paid and how much,as my employer says they have paid the fees and papers have cleared from the labour dept and is in immigration and just waiting for the sign of the officer as Ramadan is going on work hour is just 3 hrs a day.The visa is applied from last 1.5 mth.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I cannot comment on the fees, which are paid at the time of submitting the application but during the holy month of Ramadan, things slow down considerably and unfortunately, you just have to be patient. I'm sure that if your employer has been advised the visa is processed that it will be issued soon.

It is not uncommon for visas to take over a month to be issued.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No idea of what visa fees are but as Maz says, things are quite slow because of Ramadan so is taking them longer to process visas.

But why are you asking? Is not relevant, unless your employer is telling you that you have to pay for them, which by the way is highly illegal.


----------

